# 720 litre Central American Cichlid tank setup



## ceech (Jul 4, 2010)

Hey all its been a while since i have been on here have been busy getting all my equipment together to setup my new 720 litre tank when i move.Will start with some pics of equipment i have picked up today and keep adding as the days go on."2 weeks time i will move and will be setting it up in full  Have the eheim in my established tank as of today to get it ready and hoping in 2 weeks there should be a nice amount of bacteria in it and will transfer media from other filter for the amtop hoping to reduce the cycle time to a min.
Filters :Eheim Pro 3 2080, AM-TOP AT3338
Heaters: 2 x Elite Submersible Heater 300 watt and protector covers.
Substrate: 2-3 mm gravel
Decoration: Bog Wood 3 pieces for starters and rocks and some plants.
Air pump: Eneim air pump 400
Fish to be decided in full but ideas so far are as follows: 3 x oscars, 1 x flowerhorn,4x jack dempseys, 1 x green terror,1 texas cichlid,3 galixy cichlids ,3 x clown loaches and 1 large pleco.
All ideas welcome and remember i have not decided on any fish yet other than texas and green terror ;-) so dont kill me please.Collecting the tank tomoorow so hope to have some pictures of it.Will be next week until stand and tank are setup man i wish i had a time machine he he , exciting stuff this


----------



## lil_gold_ram (Mar 1, 2011)

Holy **** that's a big tank, ummm, that's a lot of cichlids you want to put in there.....lol. I wouldn't know where to begin with a tank that big! I would skip the oscars and go for everything else, but that's just me. I don't know that much about cichlids other than dwarf cichlids and angel fish, so I'll let the more experienced cichlid owners reply. good luck with your new tank!


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

If I am correct 720l = 200 gallons or so? Might be too many fish for that tank. I am not sure what 'galaxy' cichlids are, but the rest are large robust fish. They will put a large bio-load on your tank, not to mention they will each need their own 'space'. Might work for a while, but I think when maturity hits you will have some issues. If I am wrong on the tank size, then it might not be an issue.


----------



## ceech (Jul 4, 2010)

ya its a bit under 200 gallons so it is.i dont think the filteration will be a problem as i have the big eheim and another filter also and will eventually add a fx5 when they get bigger.
I am not sure as of yet about the oscars but i really want them  i collected the tank today and my god is was heavy no pics as its in new place and dont get keys until next week but it gonna be big.I hope to create at least 15 different areas or territories in the tank but we will see how that goes hoping the jck dempsey may find a pair and then remove the other 2. but as said all ideas are welcome for other fish but i really want the oscars.


----------



## ceech (Jul 4, 2010)

quick picture of the tank all good fun is a head can wait
[IMG]http://i567.photobucket.com/albums/ss119/ceech1/w720-1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## ceech (Jul 4, 2010)

some more new parts today back and heaters backround was half price so i coukd not resit to buy it .I bought 2 hydor theo 300 watt heaters also. lots more pictures to come when i start the whole setup


----------



## ceech (Jul 4, 2010)

[IMG]http://i567.photobucket.com/al... and adding a few small fish to start slowly.


----------



## Adrian101 (Jan 24, 2011)

really nice tank but if you plan on keeping all of them until maturity it wont work. No idea about galaxys but not counting them the plec or others you have ten highly aggressive fish that reach around a foot in length. Thats ten foot of fish in what looks like a six foot tank. Just my opinion but i cant see it working out. The tank looks great thou


----------



## ceech (Jul 4, 2010)

if they out grow the tank i will relocate them.i am ditching the galaxys and will see how it goes for now ;-)trying for some pairs then i can cut down the numbers.


----------



## ceech (Jul 4, 2010)

more pictures of new tank all done 
[IMG]http://i567.photobucket.com/albums/ss119/ceech1/Foto0088-1.jpg[/IMG]









[IMG]http://i567.photobucket.com/albums/ss119/ceech1/Foto0089.jpg[/IMG]









[IMG]http://i567.photobucket.com/albums/ss119/ceech1/Foto0101.jpg[/IMG]









[IMG]http://i567.photobucket.com/albums/ss119/ceech1/Foto0104.jpg[/IMG]
will add motre pictures in a few days time when i get a chance to snap with my camera.


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *ceech*,

Awesome tank, nice driftwood.

Thanks,
matt


----------



## lil_gold_ram (Mar 1, 2011)

Looks good! Can't wait to see what it looks like with things swimming around in there! :fish: :fish:


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks cool. Dump the flowerhorn too, he'll lay a beating on your Oscars.


----------



## lil_gold_ram (Mar 1, 2011)

Fogelhund said:


> Looks cool. Dump the flowerhorn too, he'll lay a beating on your Oscars.


Aww but that's why I like them! j/k


----------



## ceech (Jul 4, 2010)

hmm ya think i though it would go the other way around to be honest. i have all fish ordered i am going to keep a close eye on the tank and if there are any problems i will remove and return.


----------

